# "Extremely impressed": Laco Diver



## Guest (May 17, 2009)

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=264431


----------



## inlanding (Feb 20, 2008)

Very comfortable on a kevlar strap, too!

Glen


----------



## Watchscout (Mar 31, 2006)

I have the version with the orange minute hand


----------



## jporos (Sep 16, 2007)

Looks great on that kevlar Inlanding!


----------



## richard kagan (Feb 11, 2006)

Very nice looking. Clean dial, no excess and easy to read. I am a fan of their watches.
Regards:
Richard


----------



## WatchMe82 (Sep 1, 2007)

Had one for a while too. Very cleanly designed, comfortable and well made! :-!....... Miss it :-(


----------



## ezcheese (Dec 5, 2008)

It's a great watch indeed! I just traded mine + cash for a watch that I just had to have (Revue Thommen Cricket Nautical). I miss it already!


----------



## bobbysamd (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had my Laco-Black LE diver for nearly five years. Cool watch that deserves more wrist time.








Something about German watches makes them looked more pulled-together, or organized, if you will, than so many other watches.


----------



## Dado (Sep 23, 2008)

Gorgeous watch!


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)




----------



## por44 (Dec 21, 2007)

1st class!


----------



## SgtPepper (Oct 16, 2008)

Thank you​


----------



## MikeR2 (Jul 21, 2008)

*|>*

*I've got the PVD version. Nice watch, but it's headed back to the factory for repair, the crown fell off while I was setting the time, a few days after getting it. This was a major bummer, but a one in a million kind of failure, I researched this watch before purchasing, and heard nothing but good reviews. *


----------



## LACO - Pfeiffer (Apr 30, 2009)

MikeR2 said:


> *|>*
> 
> *I've got the PVD version. Nice watch, but it's headed back to the factory for repair, the crown fell off while I was setting the time, a few days after getting it. This was a major bummer, but a one in a million kind of failure, I researched this watch before purchasing, and heard nothing but good reviews. *


We improoved the crowns. New crowns are showing LACO "L".


----------

